# has anyone made a fire piston from scratch?



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

Have any of you ever made a fire piston from scratch.  Looks like a simple design, but I'm wondering if the details matter like diameter and length of the hole/tube.  If anyone has a design they would be willing to share, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## jimmyers (Dec 21, 2010)

I am in the process of making one. 

I used a 1/4" brass tube from the Borg per instructions I found. Just got the 4" one and a metal rod that just fit inside.

If you look you can find directions online that show hoe to do it outside a turned peice of wood.


----------



## mwenman (Dec 21, 2010)

There was quite a discussion about these in a thread either last fall or earlier this spring.  Someone was even offering kits in the classyfieds to be had.  They are quite interesting!


Found the thread:   http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58336&highlight=piston


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

jimmyers said:


> I am in the process of making one.
> 
> I used a 1/4" brass tube from the Borg per instructions I found. Just got the 4" one and a metal rod that just fit inside.
> 
> If you look you can find directions online that show hoe to do it outside a turned peice of wood.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 21, 2010)

kits were offered by Gary Max at one time.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

mwenman said:


> There was quite a discussion about these in a thread either last fall or earlier this spring. Someone was even offering kits in the classyfieds to be had. They are quite interesting!
> 
> 
> Found the thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58336&highlight=piston


 
Thanks.  I totally missed that thread.  But I believe I was busy packing because I moved that next weekend!  That explains it...


----------



## alphageek (Dec 21, 2010)

Not yet, but its on my to-do list for this winter.  I got a request for one from a friend.


----------



## Everett (Dec 21, 2010)

*i give*

what is a fire plug. Some thing used to fend off the gas on your bottom  side?


----------



## glycerine (Dec 21, 2010)

Everett said:


> what is a fire plug. Some thing used to fend off the gas on your bottom side?


 
Basically it's a small device that will generate alot of heat inside a tube by compressing air.  Put a small piece of tinder in it and you can ignite it and then use the ember to start a fire...  You'll find alot of info if you google it.  More than I can explain, at least.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 21, 2010)

Everett said:


> what is a fire plug. Some thing used to fend off the gas on your bottom  side?



Um, ahh, no...
A fire piston is a device that one can use to start a camp fire.  A pseudo primitive tool that is based on how a diesel engine.  When air  molecules are rapidly compressed within the cylinder, the temperature of  the air becomes hot enough to cause combustion. A single thrust of the  piston ignites tinder placed in the end of the shaft.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_piston


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 21, 2010)

alphageek said:


> Not yet, but its on my to-do list for this winter.  I got a request for one from a friend.



Mine too... about number 169... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chasper (Dec 22, 2010)

I've made them in the past but it has been a few years.  Go to this forum http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/forums/8 and you will find more info about them, including some tutorials.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 23, 2010)

Chasper said:


> I've made them in the past but it has been a few years. Go to this forum http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/forums/8 and you will find more info about them, including some tutorials.


 
Thank you!


----------



## biednick (Dec 23, 2010)

I think i may have succeeded at this. Ill post pictures if it works.


----------

